# Big batch of wood i need ID on..... please dont be firewood.....



## bigmel (Sep 14, 2017)

20170913_154857.jpg



__ bigmel
__ Sep 14, 2017





I bought a bunch of wood from an arbourist that said was manitoba maple.... im up in canada. And i find this little stem on one of the stumps that dont look quite right.... so i thought i would throw this out here.... what could this wood be?












20170913_154908.jpg



__ bigmel
__ Sep 14, 2017


















20170913_154931.jpg



__ bigmel
__ Sep 14, 2017


















20170913_155018.jpg



__ bigmel
__ Sep 14, 2017





I pray its a smoking wood.... i bought a splitter just for it!


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't know what it IS, but I know it's NOT maple.  Maple leaves and leaflets are opposite each other.  The leaves in your photo are alternately arranged.

https://www.ontario.ca/page/manitoba-maple


----------



## bigmel (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah this little stem out of the stump has thrown me for a loop....  ive heard willow.... walnut... i dunno. Way up here i hav never seen a walnut tree its very cold half the year.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 14, 2017)

I believe it is Manitoba maple.  I believe that is a piece of a vine thrown in with your firewood.


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 15, 2017)

Well if any of it is dry enough, fire some up and get a whiff and decide whether you'd like that on food.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 15, 2017)

Looks like Hickory from here .


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 15, 2017)

There aren't very many hardwood tree species in Alberta and the leaves in the photo don't match any of the ones that I can find online.  I think BlueW may be correct in that the leaves you show may be from something else because they are definitely not maple.  Maybe take a piece of the wood to your local forestry office or the Forestry School at the U of Alberta.  There should be some kind of extension service available to assist the public.  And it's not hickory.  No type of hickory grows in Alberta, according to my research.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 15, 2017)

Here's a picture of a shag bark Hickory I cut last year . It's been sitting a year , so it's dried out . Hardwoods survive in some southern parts of Canada .  













hick1.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Sep 15, 2017


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 15, 2017)

The wood looks like it could be hickory, but the bark (from what little I see) doesn't.  Compare with:http://bioimages.vanderbilt.edu/pages/carya-compare-shag.htm


----------



## sky monkey (Sep 15, 2017)

Was the stem with the leaves growing out of the wood or just stuck to it?


----------



## bigmel (Sep 17, 2017)

The stem was growing out of the base of a stump. So im stumped.... but i took some and smoked up some peppers last night so we will see what she does.....












20170916_175731.jpg



__ bigmel
__ Sep 17, 2017


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 17, 2017)

Ah, smoking peppers first, you've won my heart.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 17, 2017)

Box Elder or Ash leaf Maple ... Manitoba Maple.. 

We call it Box Elder . I think it has some red tinge or Hugh to it often..not always . Those look like ash tree leaves


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 17, 2017)

Nope, not ash or maple.  Those trees ALWAYS have leaves and leaflets that are opposite each other.

Ash leaf:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 17, 2017)

Could be just a weed growing out of the stump. Lol you would have to be around the area to see what else is growing there.


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 17, 2017)

Rings may be right.  The leaves could be a random occurrence from something else.  The OP says the leaves were growing out of A stump.  Is it the same stump that the wood grew from?  At this point, I'm going to venture a guess.  I say it's Pin Cherry.  The leaves look right and the bark COULD be.  Pin Cherry is widely distributed across Canada.  Biggest source of error is the fact that this was growing in a large city.  All kinds of exotic trees and shrubs dot the urban landscape in those environs.


----------

